# Breaking a pony to drive.



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I want to break toffee to drive,now my daughter has outgrown her,she is 12.2hh and 7 years old.I was told when i bought her that she had been driven before,i did look into sending her to be broken elsewhere,but i think i will have a go myself,i have a basic idea of how to go about it,and would be interested in hearing of anyone elses experience with thishubby reconditioned a old cart we bought.


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

I have broke many horses to cart, you are better having some one that knows how to with you when doing this sort of thing. It takes two people any ways, maybe you could see if any of your mates have done it before?

Just to let you know though, I start with just regular ground driving, then do the same in full harness. After I am sure they are feeling good about the whole thing I move up to pulling tires, also if you can get you hands on some pvc pipes, they work great as fake shafts. Better if your horse freaks and starts kicking.

When they are ready to be put to them make sure the first time you don't actually hook the cart on, just put the shafts in the tugs and lead the horse, in case they freak out again that way your helper can just hold the back of the cart and the horse will come away from it.

Good luck let us know what you decide to do and how your pony takes to it.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks,i have tied her up and put all the harness on,she didnt bat an eyelid,i lead her about a bit too.Looks like ill be clocking up the miles longreining


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

Well that is the first step! Good luck! Some take to it real easy and others, well I try to use a stable but not so great cart when breaking them in. Nothing worse than watching a few thousands worth of cart take a beating.

With any luck she has been driven and you just need to refresh her training.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope so,dealer didnt have any real reason to fib about that as i bought her as a second riding pony.She has a lovely calm nature


----------



## chaospony (Sep 19, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Nothing beats being able to go for a drive though, especially in winter, with a blanket! lol


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww love the little cart! are you going to show with her?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

No not really into all that,just want to be able to go for peaceful country drives,and pub crawls in summergiven up on riding after my last nutty chesnut tb mare nearly finished me off!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> No not really into all that,just want to be able to go for peaceful country drives,and pub crawls in summergiven up on riding after my last nutty chesnut tb mare nearly finished me off!


Cant wait to join ya!!!
I'll buy you a pint lol:yikes:


----------



## carus (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi! 
Do you know of anyone who breaks horses to harness by any chance in the High Peak/Stockport Area please? I have a gypsy cob who has not been driven for a few years and also a young shetland. I can find contacts for driving instruction/courses for people, but not for breaking horses for driving. Can you or anyone advise me please?
Many thanks!!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Hiya

We have ride and drive welsh cobs, when we were breaking our pair years ago my parents went to john parker for a weekend he's so funny and brilliant, may be worth treating yourself 

John Parker Swingletree Carriage Driving Home Page


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Have you ever driven before, I dont see how you can break a pony to drive without knowing how to drive yourself. At first glance your shafts dont look right. I dont see any furniture on them at all ie tug stops and breeching ds and they look very very long in proportion to their width though that could be just the photo. If you look on the British Driving Society website you should find a list of instructors in your area or, failing that, look up your local club and phone the secretary and ask for instructors or even a club member that might be happy to teach you a bit in exchange for some help.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Blitz said:


> Have you ever driven before, I dont see how you can break a pony to drive without knowing how to drive yourself. At first glance your shafts dont look right. I dont see any furniture on them at all ie tug stops and breeching ds and they look very very long in proportion to their width though that could be just the photo. If you look on the British Driving Society website you should find a list of instructors in your area or, failing that, look up your local club and phone the secretary and ask for instructors or even a club member that might be happy to teach you a bit in exchange for some help.


Hi ive had driving ponies before,and yes all the bits are on the shaftsstill havent used it yet as bought new riding horse!shafts do look long in pic,but they are all in proportion,and 12hh chunky dartmoor fits inbeween perfectly.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> Hi ive had driving ponies before,and yes all the bits are on the shaftsstill havent used it yet as bought new riding horse!shafts do look long in pic,but they are all in proportion,and 12hh chunky dartmoor fits inbeween perfectly.


in that case maybe a couple of refresher lessons and a competent helper and get on with it :thumbup1: If the pony has driven before it should come back. I have recently bought one that hadnt been driven for 4 years. I had traced his history so knew he hadnt had an accident, which is always the fear when a pony has been sold out of driving, and he was back in shafts within a few days and driving as though he had never been away from it. Do be careful though just in case the reason for stopping driving was an accident that has made the pony unsafe.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

she was a kids pony and lived on a farm,so was just driven around farm for fun,she`s good in traffic whilst out so she should be fine,drivings been put on hols as ive just bought a 17hh ex house hold cavalry warmblood x,so pony is a companion to my friends horse at the mo!! may have a go over the summer


----------

